# Deputy Sheriff Jason Garner



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Jason Garner*
Stanislaus County Sheriff's Department, California

End of Watch: Saturday, May 13, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 41

*Tour:* 9 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile crash

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Jason Garner and civilian Community Service Officer Raschel Johnson were killed in a vehicle crash while en route to a previous burglary call at approximately 8:20 am.

The patrol SUV left the roadway near the intersection of Crows Landing Road and Seventh Street before striking a parked vehicle and dumpster. The collision caused the vehicle to become engulfed in flames.

Community Service Officer Johnson was riding along with Deputy Garner at the time of the crash.

Deputy Garner had served with the Stanislaus County Sheriff's Department for nine years. He is survived by his wife and four children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Adam Christianson
Stanislaus County Sheriff's Department
250 E Hackett Road
Modesto, CA 95358

Phone: (209) 525-7114

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------

